# Aerogardens



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Has anyone used or know anyone who has used aerogardens? They're basically table top aquaponics.
I'm considering getting one at walmart for $99. If I remember right it is one with 6 pods and it starts you with some herbs. There was another one ( can't remember the name) for $79 next to it.
I'm wondering if I could use it come next winter to grow some greens for my salads. I'm also wondering if I could possibly save seeds from them.

I'm also looking at this as a first step in learning to use aquaponics on a larger scale at least enough to grow food inside year round.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

we have one, used it for one round of failure, maybe you might have better luck, it is fairly noisy and the bulbs loose their effectiveness (according to the instructions)

Having said that we don't have a lot of luck with indoor plants at any time.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

did the bulbs burn out or something? how do they loose their effectiveness?
I'm considering this because my bay window is now in the shade from a pine tree ( which shades the house in summer so we don't use that much of the ac) and it doesn't get that warm in there either in the winter. I usually keep the blinds closed and the drapes across it in the evenings in the winter to keep the cold out and in the summer to keep the heat out.


I may just end up using a back room and a grow light in the winter.

I just thought this might be an option


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

As far as I know they loose part of their effectiveness, due to the loss of light spectrum, The system would probably work well enough, if someone who can grow plants indoors looked after it,

look over their users guides here http://www.aerogarden.com/aerogarden-customer-service-support/User_guides_and_documents.html

I think that the product is reasonably well built and could probably work well if a person learned all of the tricks,

Compost "tea" would probably make a great grow media instead of their chemical kits.

the newer models may be quieter too.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

ah thanks! I didn't get that far on their site. I saw their prices and moved on lol
I've downloaded some of the pdf's and will read over the materials.

By the quick look just now I'm wondering about the seed starter kit lol! I could use something like that for sure!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm all about prices... I like "free!" the best!!

We did a small system with some old aquariums, 
now we are building a "bathtub aquaponics" system 

All the "stuff & junk" to build it have been free so far.


----------



## Utopian (Mar 4, 2015)

LincTex said:


> I'm all about prices... I like "free!" the best!!
> 
> We did a small system with some old aquariums,
> now we are building a "bathtub aquaponics" system
> ...


Don't forget the fun in the process of building the system.
Especially the fulfillment once it's done.


----------

